# Computer *FOR SALE*



## MatrixEVO

Hi, I am selling my computer. The specs are below. I am not selling it with an Operating System, but if you want one I can get it and install and configure it for you, for an extra cost of course (cost depends on the OS of choice). All of the driver CDs come with it, and extra cables, a few games that came with the Video card, etc. Everything is in in excellent condition.

*CPU:* AMD Athlon 64 3500, sock. 939, 1000mhz FSB, w/ Hyper Transport

*MOTHERBOARD:* Chaintech NV4F/Ultra, 4x DDR slots, 1 PCI-E x16, 3 PCI slots, 4x SATAII

*CASE/PSU:* ASUS Vento 3600 (blue) a 120mm fan and 2 80mm fans, 520 Watt Aspire PSU sleeved w/3 fans and blue leds

*RAM:* 1gb (2x 512 in DC mode) Corsair DDR400

*OPTICAL DRIVES:* Lite-On DVD-ROM and DVD-RW

*GPU:* nVidia GeForce 6600GT, PCI-E x16

*HDD:* 250gb SATAII Drive, Hitachi Deskstar

*FLOPPY:* Ya, there is a standard floppy drive, and it's a SONY...

My friend Geoff5093 will tell you that I am a trusted person. He has over 2000 posts and is a very good eBayer.  

My asking price is $900 OBO. Go ahead and PM me or post if you are interested.


----------



## alanuofm

what core is the processor?  what brand is the video card?  is the dvd-rw dual layer?


----------



## Geoff

its a Clawhammer, and yes its a Dual Layer burner.  Not sure on the video card though, and what hes selling is also in his sig.


----------



## MatrixEVO

The Video Card is a Gigabyte. And not everything in my sig is for sale, like my speakers aren't, that's the only thing.


----------



## MatrixEVO

This is the computer I am selling. Only the computer though, not anything else in the picture.


----------



## SFR

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> This is the computer I am selling. Only the computer though, not anything else in the picture.


 

Picture would not show up..
The link is very strange though... 

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b154/*geoff5093*/compsetup.jpg


----------



## super_xero

800 dollas whats that in pounds


----------



## atomic

super_xero said:
			
		

> 800 dollas whats that in pounds


$800 is roughly £450 give or take a few pounds. But he asked for $900 which is £510.


----------



## Xycron

SFR said:
			
		

> Picture would not show up..
> The link is very strange though...
> 
> http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b154/*geoff5093*/compsetup.jpg





> My friend Geoff5093 will tell you that I am a trusted person. He has over 2000 posts and is a very good eBayer.


They are friends, it could have eassily been hosted for him, maybe he doesn't have a digital camera so geoff did it for him.


----------



## MatrixEVO

super_xero said:
			
		

> 800 dollas whats that in pounds



So are you interested or did you just want to know the conversion?


----------



## MatrixEVO

Xycron said:
			
		

> They are friends, it could have eassily been hosted for him, maybe he doesn't have a digital camera so geoff did it for him.



I just don't have a photobucket account, so that's why Geoff hosted the picture for me.


----------



## super_xero

im interested how much


----------



## elmarcorulz

super_xero said:
			
		

> im interested how much


did you not read the first post. then the posts with the conversion on?


----------



## MatrixEVO

Where are you from Super Xero? You can post or private message me if you want to.


----------



## MatrixEVO

I'll be gone for a few hours, so if you reply Super Xero, I will respond after I am back.

EDIT: Back


----------



## shupola

fyi: 800 us dollars is 1,842,227 columbian pesos  . im moving to columbia.


----------



## MatrixEVO

I don't want to be a jerk, but please don't post here unless it is related to the thread.


----------



## super_xero

im located in london can u ship


----------



## Geoff

if the deal between you and super_xero, i just thought of something... eBay!  they have this place in concord where you give them your item, and they sell it for you, i believe they ship it for u, so there wouldnt be a problem with it getting damaged.  im me if u want to know more.


----------



## super_xero

do they ship for free so i wouldnt need to pay more


----------



## Geoff

super_xero said:
			
		

> do they ship for free so i wouldnt need to pay more




dont know what your talking about, i was talking to matrix, not u, and no the shipping isnt free even if he puts it on ebay 

my rough estimate for your shipping cost would be around $70, but thats just an esitmate.

whats your post code?  that way he can find out the exact shipping price.


----------



## MatrixEVO

If you could tell me you post code super xero, I could give you an accurate shipping price.


----------



## MatrixEVO

Well, I guess you don't want it that bad super xero. I am trying to sell just the case now in another thread, so if you want this computer, tell me soon before I sell my case.


----------



## MatrixEVO

Ok, I really want to sell it now, and don't suspicious, nothing is wrong with it, it's in excellent condition and performs flawlessly. I am now asking $800 USD for it.

EDIT: don't GET* suspicious (sorry, I hate when I mess up my sentences  )


----------



## MatrixEVO

Alright, now it is still the same price, but you get Windows Media Center 2005 with it.


----------



## MatrixEVO

And the price on Newegg for all those parts and Media Center is a total of over $1050. That means I am giving you over $250 off.


----------



## Geoff

Ever heard of something called the edit button?  very useful instead of posting 5 posts in a row.  lol

It's a very good deal!


----------



## elmarcorulz

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Ever heard of something called the edit button?  very useful instead of posting 5 posts in a row.  lol


But the first 3 posts had like 5 days between each one


----------



## Geoff

ya i know, just seems cluttered now.  Ryan, have you tried to sel your comp and place other then here and at MST?  Try putting it up at the country store, library, town office, shaws, ect.


----------



## MatrixEVO

I have been working on that Geoff, just need to get to those places, I already have the posters.


----------



## CmoAMD

800 shipping included?


----------



## Choice

Woul you consider shipping to Australia?

postcode-2226
Sydney, NSW


----------



## MatrixEVO

CmoAMD said:
			
		

> 800 shipping included?



No, shipping is extra, sorry man. If you give me your zip then I could give an estimated shipping price.

EDIT: I just put in a random zip code in Miami, and the shipping would cost about $17.



			
				Choice said:
			
		

> Woul you consider shipping to Australia?



Yes I would, you would still have to pay for the shipping though.


----------



## Geoff

how much does it cost to ship to Australia?  he gave you his post code.


----------



## Choice

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> how much does it cost to ship to Australia?  he gave you his post code.



exactly


----------



## MatrixEVO

It cost over $300 dollars, and that's the cheapest.  I could do it, it's just that the shipping is so much, would you want to pay that much for shipping Choice?


----------



## Choice

No sorry,that is too much.
Thanks anyway


----------



## MatrixEVO

Sure thing. Too bad you live in Australia, if you lived here you would pay under $20 for shipping. Anyways, good day mate.


----------

